# Words of the Week - Week 21 2015



## SENC (May 17, 2015)

Instead of introducing a new word, I thought I'd try something a little different by defining a word or words of interest seen during the week. This week I saw two such words, and since I noticed them elsewhere (off WB) I used them here during the week.

sequacious - following; attendant; adhering; disposed to follow a leader
http://www.woodbarter.com/posts/268668/

callid - characterized by cunning or shrewdness; crafty.
http://www.woodbarter.com/posts/269182/
http://www.woodbarter.com/posts/269416/


----------



## Schroedc (May 17, 2015)

That was a callid trick to avoid a new word for those of us that sequaciously check in to WOTW with great anticipation each week. Well done.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------

